# GT5 the good cars



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just started GT5 and was wanting to know how/where to get the interesting cars like the Caterham and lotus carlton etc.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

You have to play the game, and you win cars and earn points, cars become available when your rankings go up.

I'm trying to find a pick up truck, got 840bhp Ford GT, C4 WRC, skyline JGT cat
Do the seasonal races for the big money


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Both cars randomly appear in the UCD, used car dealership


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

I had the fireblade caterham, picked that up in the ucd


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

PH1984 said:


> I had the fireblade caterham, picked that up in the ucd


Didn't know about that!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Griff.. said:


> You have to play the game, and you win cars and earn points, cars become available when your rankings go up.
> 
> I'm trying to find a pick up truck, got 840bhp Ford GT, C4 WRC, skyline JGT cat
> Do the seasonal races for the big money


I've got a Dodge ram i can gift you if you want :thumb:


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks but did licence B international and got a SSR chevy truck. Thanks


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem :thumb:


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Used Car Dealership for most cars. I check after every race and usually leave with something lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As you mentioned the caterham appeared in the used car section and then disapperaed! Does it come back? Also I cannot complete the beginer 'A' spec races as I cannot find a classic european or jap car to buy. Do these appear in the UCD as well?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> As you mentioned the caterham appeared in the used car section and then disapperaed! Does it come back? Also I cannot complete the beginer 'A' spec races as I cannot find a classic european or jap car to buy. Do these appear in the UCD as well?


The UCD changes 6 cars after every race.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> As you mentioned the caterham appeared in the used car section and then disapperaed! Does it come back? Also I cannot complete the beginer 'A' spec races as I cannot find a classic european or jap car to buy. Do these appear in the UCD as well?


I did the euro classic race with an e-type jag which I got from the UCD.
Send me a friend request, my psn is adzafgsi and I'll gift it to you if you want :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've sent a friend request as discussed via the playstation home page. I have a classic vette stingray I could gift you in return if you like. Its ace for drifting!!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've just sent you the E-type Jag, It might need an oil change, I forgot to do it before i sent it.
The Stingray sounds like a fair trade to me, Thanks :thumb:
If you need any other cars let me know.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the Jag. Please don't think i'm taking the **** but I didn't think you lost the car once you gifted it to someone. The Vette is my fav car so I've sent a concept toyota type thing in its place. I can send you the Jag back once i've used it if you want? I could do with the caterham if you've got it I'm sure with a little progress I could send something else in return. Thanks again buddy!!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats alright mate, i thought to start with you might of sent it by accident :lol:
Once you've finished with the Jag send it back and i'll send you a Caterham :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've done with the Jag thanks and sent it back to you. Keep the car I send you if nothing else you can use it as credit! The caterham would be good thought thanks


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Once my kids have gone to bed i'll stick the playstation on and send the Caterham to you :thumb:

Edit- Caterham has just been sent. Hope you like it.


----------

